
SpaceVim v1.1.0 released - wsdjeg
https://spacevim.org/SpaceVim-release-v1.1.0/
======
onyva
org-mode, lisp...

Adding vim like layer to Emacs made sense but its best features are lisp and
modules like org... I don’t think it works the other way around...

------
mistahchris
Cool! I left my homerolled vim config for spacemacs a little over a year ago.
I'm glad to see a similar project for the vim community.

It looks really nice. I'll probably never leave emacs now since I've come to
love lisp, but I have co-workers ask me all the time about my editor setup who
are not into giving emacs a try. Maybe they'll like this!

~~~
wsdjeg
thanks，yeah，that is why spacevim is created.

------
muvek
I tried setting up spacevim (edit: wrong! It was spacemac I used) a few days
ago but gave up. I couldn't make auto-complete and snippets work.

Anyone knows how to make it work without having to spend hours? I was trying
to make it work for python. Also, I want tab to be used.

EDIT: I am wrong. I tried setting up spacemac. I didn't know about spacevim.

------
equalunique
SpaceVim seems really cool, but it has so many dependencies. Seems like a
nightmare to get working on Windows and the 5 other platforms I use Vim on.

~~~
wsdjeg
I use spacevim in win 7 and archlinux

------
fermentation
This looks great! Every once in a while I decide I want to setup vim like an
IDE, and inevitably lose motivation whenever I try to setup autocomplete or
linting or language server stuff.

~~~
jhoh
Have you tried using a vim emulator in your IDE? I've been using IdeaVim for
IntelliJ for a few months now and it feels like having the best of both
worlds. You get the power of vim combined with all the typical IDE features
without having to spend hours on configuration.

------
Evidlo
I've tried this a few times over the past year, but I've always been put off
by the lack of a `SPC-f-f` equivalent (helm-find-files). I filed a thoughtful
issue [0] about this a while back, but one of devs pretty much closed it
immediately.

[0]
[https://github.com/SpaceVim/SpaceVim/issues/1122](https://github.com/SpaceVim/SpaceVim/issues/1122)

Also, looks like `SPC-f-f` doesn't exist anymore in spacevim.

~~~
lsiebert
It looks like you want a non recursive file find with the ability to navigate
up and down.

Denite lets you move up with U and down with <Enter>, and you can use a custom
filter or source to only display files in the current directory I believe. You
could configure denite to include the custom filter and mapping in the after
function.

The ability to edit the full path... I honestly don't know of denite or unite
provide enough support to do that, but Shougo or someone on
[https://vi.stackexchange.com/](https://vi.stackexchange.com/) might.

Anyway you can set that up then configure a custom command, but I'd note that
directly emulating spacemacs isn't really what spacevim seems to be trying to
do.

------
tuxxy
I just spent an hour playing around with this, but I have to say it feels more
difficult to set up than my own vim config.

If you know the kind of functionality you're looking for, this quickly becomes
way overkill.

~~~
setr
>If you know the kind of functionality you're looking for, this quickly
becomes way overkill.

That’s probably true of just about every framework

------
jason_slack
I've been meaning to move to Vim for years. I'm not kidding. What prevents me
is just the time to learn to config it the way I want. Perhaps it is time to
buckle down and grok this with SpaceVim.

~~~
nickjj
It doesn't take that long to get your own config up and running.

I switched to Vim not too long ago and started with pretty much an empty
config. In 1 week I had things customized to my liking and felt quite
productive.

You can read about that whole process at:
[https://nickjanetakis.com/blog/getting-productive-with-
vim-i...](https://nickjanetakis.com/blog/getting-productive-with-vim-in-a-
week-without-hating-it)

I would be reluctant to use something like SpaceVim from the beginning because
it's way easier to learn something new at a lower level of abstraction and
only add things in as you need it.

Maybe it's worth looking at in the future, but if you do at the start you're
probably going to get hit by information overload.

~~~
beatgammit
That's how I felt about OhMyZsh and other premade configs. I find the
developers tend to make the defaults sensible and not overwhelming. I now use
fish and my vim config is <100 lines and only had syntax highlighting and
syntastic as dependencies.

Honestly, I think everyone should learn to use vanilla software first so they
can better understand what these premade configs provide.

------
ksaj
I hope someone compiles this for Raspberry Pi and gets it in the Raspbian
distro. I tried to compile this a few months ago, and it filled the file
system beyond capacity.

------
wyclif
I realise that some of the contributors to the documentation here may not be
native English speakers, and if so, I would encourage them to clean up the
English.

~~~
makepanic
If you found typos or issues with the docs, why not open a PR and fix it?

[https://github.com/SpaceVim/SpaceVim/blob/master/docs/_posts...](https://github.com/SpaceVim/SpaceVim/blob/master/docs/_posts/2019-04-08-SpaceVim-
release-v1.1.0.md)

~~~
ahaferburg
Because I'd have to fork, wait for the Github client to process the fork, find
the source file that produced the error, fix it, commit, push, then go back to
Github to create a PR. PRs are overkill for typos on a project I don't develop
on.

~~~
arthurk
You can do all of this from the web interface. There's a pencil icon on the
top right of the document. It will let you edit the file then create a fork
and PR

~~~
ahaferburg
Awesome, didn't know that. Thanks!

~~~
beatgammit
It's relatively new and fantastic for simple text edits, though I certainly
would recommend actually testing changes if you're changing code.

------
llimllib
I'm finding it hard to get to something on the website that tells me exactly
what this is?

~~~
ISO-morphism
Looks like Spacemacs [1], but for vim. Spacemacs has a more thorough "what is
this."

Emacs is best thought of as a lisp virtual machine that happens to edit text.
Vim is a hell of a text editor that happens to have a Turing complete
scripting language. Spacemacs gives emacs a good text editor, while it looks
like Spacevim is attempting to make extending vim easier.

The future of emacs and vim as platforms is interesting. Perhaps, at least for
developer tools, we'll see more projects using these cross platform text
editors as platforms for text based user interfaces in a revolt against
electron.

[1] [https://www.spacemacs.org](https://www.spacemacs.org)

~~~
bpye
I don't like the trend of Electron being used anywhere but I've really
struggled to match my productive in VS Code in Vim or Spacemacs. I've
certainly tried! I even spent a month or two last year using exclusively
OpenBSD and nvi as a bit of an experiment - I did enjoy how quick my text
editor opened for example, but I am still a lot more productive in Code. Any
suggestions for someone wanting to learn without their productivity taking a
dive? Maybe finding a Vim plugin for my existing editor and learning there
before switching to "real" vim... I'm not sure.

~~~
didibus
For spacemacs, I'd recommend you try it again in Holy mode with Ivy. Then
slowly customize some of it to add some features and key bindings to your
liking that make you more productive.

Emacs really clicks if you are someone whose going to learn your way around
Emacs lisp and customize things to what works best for your style.

And make sure you use the develop branch.

Once you've groked that, you can slowly try to switch to Evil bindings, and
explore if you enjoy modal editing or simply get some inspiration from the Vim
editing commands and style.

------
killjoywashere
why do I need admin permissions to run a text editor in Windows?

